# Stacking firewood on pallets outside



## memory (Jan 16, 2012)

For those of you that stack firewood on pallets, how long do the pallets last before they start to rot or breakdown? And how do the pallets handle the weight of the wood? Do you have to reinforce them? I normally do not stack wood outside but we have a little extra wood this year and it needs some time to dry. I have 5 pallets placed in a row with t-posts on the ends to help keep it from falling over. There is enough room to be able to stack 2 rows. How long would be too long without any support on the back side of the stack?

Where I am using the pallets, they are sitting directly on the ground, no rock.


----------



## LT100 (Jan 16, 2012)

All my wood is stacked on pallets outside. If a pallet gets rotted or breaks apart, it gets cut up and goes into the fire pit. I scrounge them up pretty easily so I have never given much thought to how long they last in terms of years. I keep 2 years worth of wood put up so they are probably good for around 4 years if I had to guess. After that, I wouldn't waste too much time worrying about them. They can hold an enormous amount of weight. I stack 3 rows across then pallet and put 2 or three of them in a row. I get the flat black tarps from the lumber yard to cover the top and a little of the sides then staple the heck out of it. I build the middle row a bit higher than the end ones so it forms a sloped roof to shed rain and snow. Keeps every thing neat and tidy.


----------



## ss~zoso~ss (Jan 16, 2012)

if you get good pallets, cuz there are alot of lousy pine ones that are thinner, we get about 2-3 years or so out of them.

if you have them just on the ground, take an old tarp and cut it to fit underneath as a moisture barrier to help with drying, would probably make the pallets last longer also since they won't be in contact with the ground.

we've never collapsed a pallet because of the weight. 

Longest we've stacked on them without support was prob 4-5 pallets, all depends on how well you can stack and how the wood is split!

hope this helps!


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 16, 2012)

*Photos*

Any of you fine wood stackers care to show off how you would stack a single pallet of fire wood.
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## memory (Jan 16, 2012)

ss~zoso~ss said:


> if you get good pallets, cuz there are alot of lousy pine ones that are thinner, we get about 2-3 years or so out of them.
> 
> *if you have them just on the ground, take an old tarp and cut it to fit underneath as a moisture barrier to help with drying, would probably make the pallets last longer also since they won't be in contact with the ground.*
> 
> ...



I figured putting a tarp underneath the pallets would be worse since the water could get trapped on the tarp and not run off. It's too late to do that now since I already have the wood stacked on the pallets.

Pete, I have thought about that since we have a set of pallet forks for our tractor but I would imagine it would be a pain. You would either have to criss cross every row and ratchet it down or wrap it.


----------



## ss~zoso~ss (Jan 16, 2012)

View attachment 217830


----------



## Somesawguy (Jan 16, 2012)

I find that they last a couple of years before rotting to the point that they aren't much good. I tend to ruin more by walking on them and breaking the small boards. 

I make a end using splits, but sometimes it takes awhile to pick through to get enough good ones. Once I have the ends, I need, I just make a long row of pallets. 

Hopefully that made sense.


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm on the third season for some of my pallets - I don't think I've had to send any to the burn pile yet just sitting on the ground. No reinforcement and I even have a few that have one or two broken pieces. They don't match, but were all free. Most of my stacks are 25' long and 6' high in double rows. So far I haven't had any fall over - maybe I've just been lucky. :msp_wink:


----------



## greengiant (Jan 16, 2012)

My pallets are all on top of crushed #1's. Have been there for 6 years so far with no signs of rotting. I used some extremely heavy, hardwood pallets for the floor and they never bow or break. I also use pallets on the sides and top. There are various reasons for this. I used 7' locust posts and a few 8' t-posts on the ends. It's a good idea to give them a bit of a lean inwards towards the pile. If they get tipping the other way, it gets ugly, especially on a 7' tall stack.

If you go higher than 4', I'd recommend adding some stabilizer boards across the stack about 2/3 of the way up to laterally stabilize the pile (see the red circles in the last pic). This was just in a post recently. I use scrap plywood 6"x 36" or longer.


----------



## 7hpjim (Jan 16, 2012)

H-Ranch said:


> I'm on the third season for some of my pallets - I don't think I've had to send any to the burn pile yet just sitting on the ground. No reinforcement and I even have a few that have one or two broken pieces. They don't match, but were all free. Most of my stacks are 25' long and 6' high in double rows. So far I haven't had any fall over - maybe I've just been lucky. :msp_wink:



Do I win a prize for finding McWaldo??


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 16, 2012)

7hpjim said:


> Do I win a prize for finding McWaldo??



Yes, here it is: :clover: Sorry it's no pot of gold (only because I didn't find that smilie.)


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 16, 2012)

I also like to use pallets on the ends with the T posts. Gives you some extra support when things settle. I have pallets at my disposal from work so I only bring home the nice heavy oak ones. It's hard not to bust em all up and burn them. (some I do)
View attachment 217868


View attachment 217869


I will go higher on the stack and build it higher in the middle like stated before my reply. I also get these little pices of 1/4 inch cdx plywood from work for free that I like to use for a "lid"


----------



## greengiant (Jan 16, 2012)

Bushmans, I think I have that exact wheelbarrow-heavy metal bucket with solid handles, and blue. I found mine in someones garbage with a flat tire  Was using plastic wheelbarrows before that which would crack after two years of abuse with wood. Been using the metal one for about 3 years now with no signs of stopping. 

BTW, I also use junk cdx/sheathing for the roof, usually on top of pallets. The pallets on top let more air move for my humid climate,and the sheathing keeps the plastic on top nice and flat to allow all the water to run off ( less standing water and breeding grounds for bugs the better)


----------



## 7hpjim (Jan 16, 2012)

H-Ranch said:


> Yes, here it is: :clover: Sorry it's no pot of gold (only because I didn't find that smilie.)



Thanks man!!, that will come in handy on St Patty's day. BTW what is that avatar you got?, lools like you built a fire in a front load washer.


----------



## Bushmans (Jan 16, 2012)

greengiant said:


> Bushmans, I think I have that exact wheelbarrow-heavy metal bucket with solid handles, and blue. I found mine in someones garbage with a flat tire  Was using plastic wheelbarrows before that which would crack after two years of abuse with wood. Been using the metal one for about 3 years now with no signs of stopping.
> 
> BTW, I also use junk cdx/sheathing for the roof, usually on top of pallets. The pallets on top let more air move for my humid climate,and the sheathing keeps the plastic on top nice and flat to allow all the water to run off ( less standing water and breeding grounds for bugs the better)




She had been a faithful friend for a long time. Unfortunatley it is almost time to do an overhaul.
I lay my cdx on top and when the weather is nice take it off. I just put it back on today, weather is turnin!


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 16, 2012)

H-Ranch, You've got the patience of a saint to stack wood like that. I'd give ya the "BEST STACKER" award !

I make firewood racks from treated 2 X 4's and they last forever. It takes 4 and a half 2 X 4's to make one rack and cost me around $10. I use 3" deck screws. Each rack holds a face cord. I had built a couple of sheds to hold my firewood, but stacking it 8 feet high required a ladder and was to much trouble. I can stack these racks in a jiffy. And I can move them when their empty. I have 30 or 40 of these built and I'm always making more. Most of them just sit on the ground.







These sheds were to much trouble to use so I took them apart and built the above racks.





Don <><


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 16, 2012)

7hpjim said:


> Thanks man!!, that will come in handy on St Patty's day. BTW what is that avatar you got?, lools like you built a fire in a front load washer.



BWAHAHAHA!!! I guess I have a "front load OWB"!










Here's my build thread from a while ago.
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/143845.htm


----------



## H-Ranch (Jan 16, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> H-Ranch, You've got the patience of a saint to stack wood like that. I'd give ya the "BEST STACKER" award !



Oh no - that goes to Whitespider or several others who have stacks neater than mine. A fair amount of mine is free so it's not as uniform as those cutting everything by themselves. The longest time is spent making the ends and even that just takes a minute. If it's not a straight piece it gets stacked between the ends. If it's really bad then it gets set aside to go on the top row. I do have an OCD thing about everything being square though - if it's not a right angle it's a wrong angle!


----------



## shelbythedog (Jan 17, 2012)

I stack on pallets as well. Each row is 4'x40'x16". Two rows/pallet.


----------



## rmount (Jan 17, 2012)

My pallets seem to last 5 or 6 years, some longer, some less. I usually seem to break the slats by stepping on them before they rot out. Given that they are often well used with some cracked slats when I get them its not too bad for free. You should be able to stack any length rows you want. My longest has been 16 skids long (held about 7 cord)


----------



## memory (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses.

Another question, when stacking against a t-post, it is possible to stack it without criss-crossing the pieces on the end? Or would that put too much pressure on the t-post?


----------



## greengiant (Jan 17, 2012)

memory said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> Another question, when stacking against a t-post, it is possible to stack it without criss-crossing the pieces on the end? Or would that put too much pressure on the t-post?



No need to criss-cross IMO. I would recommend standing a pallet on end and dropping it right over the top of the t post. This gives you more surface area to stack against which helps when the stack settles during drying. Either way, it's good to give the t-post a slight 'inward' lean.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 18, 2012)

*T posts*

Those T posts are they the ones used for fencing! Where would a fella buy those?
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 18, 2012)

petesoldsaw said:


> Those T posts are they the ones used for fencing! Where would a fella buy those?
> Thanks
> Lawrence



Not sure what you have for stores in BC, but any farm supply store would have them. Here is a place in BC that would have them. Link


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 18, 2012)

petesoldsaw said:


> Those T posts are they the ones used for fencing! Where would a fella buy those?
> Thanks
> Lawrence



Make sure you get T posts and not the cheaper U posts, they're weak and will bend. A 6' T post here is just a few cents more than a 5 1/2" post. A 6' post driven in till the foot plate is in the ground will give you 4' high over a single pallet on the ground, so I use them rather than saving a few pennies on shorter ones.

Most of mine come from farm auctions though, whenever I get low, I'll send some money with a friend who goes to a lot of auctions and usually get em for half or less than new ones.

I drive em in straight up, they'll lean out just a bit when loaded, but I've never had one give out on me.

A fence post pounder (looks like a 3' piece of pipe with one end capped and a pair of handles on the side) is a tool you want if you need to pound more than just a couple posts. Fairly cheap at about $20 around here.


----------



## 3fordasho (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been stacking wood on pallets outside since I started burning wood ~ 5 years ago. Have not replaced any due to rot. I have had some collapsed pallets, but I think I dropped an entire tree on em....


----------



## memory (Jan 18, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Make sure you get T posts and not the cheaper U posts, they're weak and will bend. A 6' T post here is just a few cents more than a 5 1/2" post. A 6' post driven in till the foot plate is in the ground will give you 4' high over a single pallet on the ground, so I use them rather than saving a few pennies on shorter ones.
> 
> Most of mine come from farm auctions though, whenever I get low, I'll send some money with a friend who goes to a lot of auctions and usually get em for half or less than new ones.
> 
> ...



For stacking firewood, I use 8' posts and drive them in the ground about 2' or so. That should give it plenty of strength. You definitely need a post driver to drive t-post. To drive an 8' t-post with a sledge hammer, you would have to stand on a ladder to reach up that high, no thanks.

I don't think I should have to worry about the pallets collapsing because I added 2 extra 2x4's to each pallet to give it strength.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 18, 2012)

My pallets are uniform to hold one-third of a cord with a ripped 2x4 for posts and baling twine to prevent splaying. One loose length of twine about 1/3rd from the bottom and the other one at the top but tied to maintain pallet width when empty. 

Since adding the lower string, no more plastic is needed to move the wood around with the tractor, just need to be patient on the slopes.

Two to three years in direct ground contact but with treated pine or white oak bottoms they will last longer. 


Strips of tarp underneath will extend the life of the pallet, eliminate the constant ground moisture and make it easier to break the pallet free during the winter.


----------



## oneoldgeezer (Jan 18, 2012)

H-Ranch said:


> Oh no - that goes to Whitespider or several others who have stacks neater than mine. A fair amount of mine is free so it's not as uniform as those cutting everything by themselves. The longest time is spent making the ends and even that just takes a minute. If it's not a straight piece it gets stacked between the ends. If it's really bad then it gets set aside to go on the top row. I do have an OCD thing about everything being square though - if it's not a right angle it's a wrong angle!



Or maybe a left angle!


----------



## peterc38 (Jan 18, 2012)

I stand pallets up on the ends and screw them to the one's on the ground with 2 x 4"s. My stacks ain't the neatest but it gets the job done. I can get all the pallets I need at work for free and usually pick through them for sturdy hardwood pallets of the same size.


----------



## memory (Jan 18, 2012)

peterc38 said:


> I stand pallets up on the ends and screw them to the one's on the ground with 2 x 4"s. My stacks ain't the neatest but it gets the job done. I can get all the pallets I need at work for free and usually pick through them for sturdy hardwood pallets of the same size.



I figured stacking like that would put too much pressure on the end pallets, especially just using screws instead of bolts. But what do I know, I do not have too much experience stacking on pallets. We normally stack all of our wood in the shed except for the stuff that doesn't stack to well, which gets thrown into pile right outside the shed.

BTW, your stack looks alot neater than mine, I never was a very good stacker. No matter how hard I try, I can not get the front side to come out even. I even measure all of my wood that gets stacked.


----------



## Dustyw (Jan 18, 2012)

I stack most of my wood on treated lumber that is usually leftovers from a job. I use a t post on the end drove in about 16". Then about half way up i wrap a wire around the fence post and in about 2' and around a piece of wood. Never had any problems doing it this way.


----------



## cheeves (Jan 19, 2012)

petesoldsaw said:


> Any of you fine wood stackers care to show off how you would stack a single pallet of fire wood.
> Thanks
> Lawrence



Check my profile and click on "more." But more than I pallet!


----------



## cheeves (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm thinking of building a pallet shed, but that's for another thread.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Jan 19, 2012)

memory said:


> I figured stacking like that would put too much pressure on the end pallets, especially just using screws instead of bolts. But what do I know, I do not have too much experience stacking on pallets. We normally stack all of our wood in the shed except for the stuff that doesn't stack to well, which gets thrown into pile right outside the shed.
> 
> BTW, your stack looks alot neater than mine, I never was a very good stacker. No matter how hard I try, I can not get the front side to come out even. I even measure all of my wood that gets stacked.



I fasten the end pallets to the base pallets with tight loops of fence wire and put diagonal wire brace wires from the tops of the end pallets out to the end of the first base pallet like the 2X4s except higher and longer.


----------



## timusp40 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Don't have a lot to show you, but here are mine*

I like the pallet idea. I am new to this forum and only building my stacks now for a stove purchase in the near future.


----------



## memory (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice looking stacks. 

Has anybody ever been able to get a hold of plastic pallets for free or next to nothing? I would like to use plastic pallets instead of wood since they should last forever. I just have a feeling that plastic ones are hard to come by.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 23, 2012)

Y


memory said:


> Nice looking stacks.
> 
> Has anybody ever been able to get a hold of plastic pallets for free or next to nothing? I would like to use plastic pallets instead of wood since they should last forever. I just have a feeling that plastic ones are hard to come by.



You are likely right. Where I work, wood pallets are just bulk packing materials, but some customers have plastic skids that are inventoried just like parts.

Timusp40, welcome and stick around! Those are beauts of stacks, especially for someone who doesn't even burn wod yet!


----------



## bass_on_tap (Jan 24, 2012)

memory said:


> Nice looking stacks.
> 
> Has anybody ever been able to get a hold of plastic pallets for free or next to nothing? I would like to use plastic pallets instead of wood since they should last forever. I just have a feeling that plastic ones are hard to come by.



I have quite a few plastic pallets. I get them from a guy I met on a forklift at a vending machine item distributor. They sell items that are sold in vending machines and also supply "roach coach" vendors. I approached him with the question of getting some plastic pallets for free to use for firewood. Turned out he used the plastic pallets for the same reason. Gave me five right off the bat. Now I stop by when I'm in the neighborhood and give him a gift card for Dunkin' Donuts whenever I get pallets so they are not technically free anymore. I also got a few from a local super market. Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## timusp40 (Jan 24, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> Y
> 
> You are likely right. Where I work, wood pallets are just bulk packing materials, but some customers have plastic skids that are inventoried just like parts.
> 
> Timusp40, welcome and stick around! Those are beauts of stacks, especially for someone who doesn't even burn wod yet!



Steve and others,
Thanks for the nice thoughts. A lot of very informed people here. The way I figure it, no harm getting wood now and letting it season while I save for the stove. Found The Arboristsite while searching the web for info on stoves and burning. I"ll be hanging out here quite a bit for sure. This place is more than conversation.


----------



## jasult (Jan 24, 2012)

memory said:


> Nice looking stacks.
> 
> Has anybody ever been able to get a hold of plastic pallets for free or next to nothing? I would like to use plastic pallets instead of wood since they should last forever. I just have a feeling that plastic ones are hard to come by.



I picked up about 30 of these for free from pallet contractor that loss lease where he worked out of.
Property owner asked me where he could dispose of them and I had the right answer.


----------



## Somesawguy (Jan 24, 2012)

peterc38 said:


> I stand pallets up on the ends and screw them to the one's on the ground with 2 x 4"s. My stacks ain't the neatest but it gets the job done. I can get all the pallets I need at work for free and usually pick through them for sturdy hardwood pallets of the same size.




I like the pallet end idea you are using. Making ends with firewood takes space, and it can be tough to find pieces that will work well.


----------



## kyle1! (Jan 24, 2012)

memory said:


> Nice looking stacks.
> 
> Has anybody ever been able to get a hold of plastic pallets for free or next to nothing? I would like to use plastic pallets instead of wood since they should last forever. I just have a feeling that plastic ones are hard to come by.



In the Des Moines area someone on CL was selling plastic pallets for $15 each. Not exactly cheap but affordable.

Brian


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 24, 2012)

I made pallets from a old deck that we took down. Just park it next to the splitter and then move it next to the boiler when dry. Stack it once and burn.



View attachment 219378


----------



## memory (Jan 24, 2012)

jasult said:


> I picked up about 30 of these for free from pallet contractor that loss lease where he worked out of.
> Property owner asked me where he could dispose of them and I had the right answer.



We have a few of those that we use for pumpkins in the fall time. Since they are used for pumpkins, I can't use them for wood. I would have figured that they wouldn't hold up to the weight of wood, I don't know which is heavier, pumpkins or firewood.

I wish we could come across something like that, those things are not cheap if you have to buy them.


----------



## stihl362 (Jan 24, 2012)

so far my pallets have lasted 2 years but most of them are breaking which is my fault cause i threw a couple logs on them but if theyre treated right they could last a while. anyways i get them for free so it doesnt matter if i go through them pretty quickly. I got about 20 or so real solid oak pallets from a garden center near me these ones should last longer


----------



## pickupporter (Jan 25, 2012)

I use wood when I run out of these plastic ones, these are sweet.
View attachment 219582
View attachment 219583
View attachment 219584


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 25, 2012)

Some real good ideas for using the pallets for firewood.Thanks Guy's! If I missed hitting anybody with a LIKE to your post I'm sorry ,just in a bit of a hurry right now.No hard feelings intended.
Lawrence


----------



## confused8122 (Feb 13, 2012)

How's this for stacking on pallets, and next to
View attachment 223734

View attachment 223735


----------



## Sterff (Feb 14, 2012)

I never understood the whole pallet thing. I stack my piles on 1x6s from my neighbor's old deck and it has worked fine this way.


----------



## Rob1276 (Feb 14, 2012)

pickupporter said:


> I use wood when I run out of these plastic ones, these are sweet.
> View attachment 219582
> View attachment 219583
> View attachment 219584



Is that a 140 you have there


----------



## pickupporter (Feb 14, 2012)

Rob1276 said:


> Is that a 140 you have there



No, it's a 112H, late 60's I think, got it used, got the loader used, I had to weld up a new sub frame to mount it on the tractor. I wish it was a 318, the loader is a little big for it and beats up this tractor too much.


----------



## peterc38 (Feb 14, 2012)

Sterff said:


> I never understood the whole pallet thing. I stack my piles on 1x6s from my neighbor's old deck and it has worked fine this way.



What's there to understand? it's not rocket science. Lots of guys have access to free pallets and use them to stack wood on to get it off the ground and promote good air circulation and drying. You use 1 x 6s for the same reason, there is no one "right" way, the main thing is to get it off the ground.


----------



## K2Orion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice splitter. I looked through your webshots album. Is there a build thread anywhere?


To the OP.
I stack on pallets. I cut my firewood to 16" so I get 2 rows per pallet. I stack about 6' tall. I criss cross stack the ends so no T posts here.
I am planning a ZERO $ Wood Shed build and plan to continue to use pallets for the floor. 
My problem with the pallets is my woodpile is on a slight slope. About 1' height difference from end to end. So I have to shim the pallets with bricks, blocks or whatever. Then the weight is concentrated on the points and even the sooper dooper pallets I have start to collapse. I need to level the ground under my pile.


----------



## Jawallace81 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's mine pallets are 96x30" and I picked up a old dog lot chain link fence. The pallets are sitting on old landscaping stones and the fence is supported with t post


----------



## zogger (Apr 4, 2016)

Jawallace81 said:


> Here's mine pallets are 96x30" and I picked up a old dog lot chain link fence. The pallets are sitting on old landscaping stones and the fence is supported with t post



Nice and neat, very nice!


----------



## greengiant (Apr 4, 2016)

I really like that vertical chain link versus mine which uses pallets vertically! (and under)


----------



## Jawallace81 (Apr 4, 2016)

I needed the extra height


----------



## Erik B (Apr 4, 2016)

Jawallace81 said:


> Here's mine pallets are 96x30" and I picked up a old dog lot chain link fence. The pallets are sitting on old landscaping stones and the fence is supported with t post


Will you be putting some kind of covering over your wood?


----------



## Jawallace81 (Apr 4, 2016)

I will after the summer


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 4, 2016)

10-15 years for a decent pallet. Found some from ww2 at the farm this winter.


----------



## haveawoody (Apr 5, 2016)

I stack outside on pallets.
I put down 4 pieces of 1" pvc under the pallets so they don't contact the ground and they last virtually forever.
You can also screw the pvc to the underside of the pallet before laying it down to make it a simple setup.
6 Cheap bricks will do just as nice a job and allow air under the pallet to dry things much faster.


----------



## Stihl Saw Chic (Apr 5, 2016)

memory said:


> For those of you that stack firewood on pallets, how long do the pallets last before they start to rot or breakdown? And how do the pallets handle the weight of the wood? Do you have to reinforce them? I normally do not stack wood outside but we have a little extra wood this year and it needs some time to dry. I have 5 pallets placed in a row with t-posts on the ends to help keep it from falling over. There is enough room to be able to stack 2 rows. How long would be too long without any support on the back side of the stack?
> 
> Where I am using the pallets, they are sitting directly on the ground, no rock.


I use pallets, but i build my own all out of scrap wood there is only one place that will actually saves them for me is the stihl shop where i get all my equipment. otherwise i get charged 1.00 a pallet. I generally can get quite a few years out of them, i may have to replace a board or two no and again, but all mine sit on gravel for drainage so that they are never in water. Another thing i do is give them a coat of Thompson's water-seal I know it seams like extra work, but i cant afford to waste money , just make sure they are really dried before you put cut wood on them! ;.)


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 8, 2016)

A good friend just offered me another 12 pallets that he says will fit into his 1-ton Ram pickup. I think I will accept his offer. A few need some new slats. I can do that.


----------



## cantoo (Apr 9, 2016)

Just got done unloading another 15 skids from work. I must have a couple hundred now. If it ever warms up I'll sort them and burn the softwood ones this summer for domestic hot water.


----------



## Marine5068 (Apr 9, 2016)

rmount said:


> My pallets seem to last 5 or 6 years, some longer, some less. I usually seem to break the slats by stepping on them before they rot out. Given that they are often well used with some cracked slats when I get them its not too bad for free. You should be able to stack any length rows you want. My longest has been 16 skids long (held about 7 cord)


I thought I was the only one that breaks stuff when I step on it. I've broken many pallets by stepping on them.
I need to pick up some more pallets this weekend. Lucky thing is I work at a huge factory in an industrial area with lots of free pallets everywhere.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 9, 2016)

Most of the slats are too far apart and/or too thin. That's why they break when you step on them, especially when carrying a round. Nail on narrower slats between the others and close the gap. Your ankles will also love you for that.


----------



## Jeff Heaton (Apr 11, 2016)

I use pallets for the base and then turn one on end for the end of the row and anchor it with two fencing T posts in the fork gap so that it holds up to the weight and stresses and have had no issue. Very easy way to stack and maintain inventory control.


----------



## Gugi47 (Apr 11, 2016)

PLASTIC PALLETS! Hold forever and not expensive. This is the way to go. Check here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PLASTIC-PALLETS-SKIDs-buy-all-25-just-10-ea-MAKE-OFFER-SHIP-ON-ONE-PALLET/161589013114?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid=777000&algo=ABA.MBE&ao=1&asc=36331&meid=bfe2f7756e6549f09e2a4498c6213b6d&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=221765622336
http://www.ebay.com/itm/43-X-43-PLA...e6825d0&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=151754420244


----------

